# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > گفتگو: راهنمایی برای گرفتن کار از freelancer.com

## pepsiphone

سلام به همه عزیزان
من میخواستم ببینم چطوری میشه با این سایت های واسطه کار گرفت
یعنی چطوری به من یک شرکت خارجی اعتماد میکنه
خواهشا کسی تجربه داره بگه آخه خیلی دنبالشم

راستی کلا چطوری میشه تو پزوژه های وب خارجی شرکت کرد

واقعا ممنون میشم کسی راه رو نشونم بده

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> سلام به همه عزیزان
> من میخواستم ببینم چطوری میشه با این سایت های واسطه کار گرفت
> یعنی چطوری به من یک شرکت خارجی اعتماد میکنه
> خواهشا کسی تجربه داره بگه آخه خیلی دنبالشم
> 
> راستی کلا چطوری میشه تو پزوژه های وب خارجی شرکت کرد
> 
> واقعا ممنون میشم کسی راه رو نشونم بده


دوست عزیز

اون شرکت، در اصل به وبسایت اعتماد می کنه. چون وبسایت یه سری تدابیر اندیشیده برای اینکه کار اون شرکت تحویل داده بشه. شما هم برای رضای خدا کار نمی کنی. بلکه برای درآمد داشتن کار می کنی. درآمد داشتن هم مستلزم این هست که کار رو به نحو احسن تحویل بدی. وگرنه پولی درکار نیست.

برای شرکت در پروژه های وب خارجی، اول باید زبانت خوب باشه. بعد هم باید یک حساب خارجی داشته باشی، یا بتونی به گونه ای پول رو از خارج وارد کنی. سومین مورد هم داشتن یه رزومه خوب، و البته تخصص در زمینه مورد نظر هست. برای شروع کار، سعی کن قیمت های کم بگی و کارهارو تو سریعترین زمان ممکن، و بهترین کیفیت تحویل بده. بعد که رتبه ات اومد بالا، یواش یواش پروژه های بهتر و پردرآمد تری می تونی بگیر. (این یه بخشی از تجربه چندساله من برای کار تو سای guru.com بود)

----------


## pepsiphone

> دوست عزیز
> 
> اون شرکت، در اصل به وبسایت اعتماد می کنه. چون وبسایت یه سری تدابیر اندیشیده برای اینکه کار اون شرکت تحویل داده بشه. شما هم برای رضای خدا کار نمی کنی. بلکه برای درآمد داشتن کار می کنی. درآمد داشتن هم مستلزم این هست که کار رو به نحو احسن تحویل بدی. وگرنه پولی درکار نیست.
> 
> برای شرکت در پروژه های وب خارجی، اول باید زبانت خوب باشه. بعد هم باید یک حساب خارجی داشته باشی، یا بتونی به گونه ای پول رو از خارج وارد کنی. سومین مورد هم داشتن یه رزومه خوب، و البته تخصص در زمینه مورد نظر هست. برای شروع کار، سعی کن قیمت های کم بگی و کارهارو تو سریعترین زمان ممکن، و بهترین کیفیت تحویل بده. بعد که رتبه ات اومد بالا، یواش یواش پروژه های بهتر و پردرآمد تری می تونی بگیر. (این یه بخشی از تجربه چندساله من برای کار تو سای guru.com بود)


ممنون از جوابتون
اونموقع نمونه کار رو چطوری باید بهشون نشون بدی
مثلا یه سایتی که قبلا طراحی کردی و حالا به عنوان نمونه کار میخوای نشون بدی؟
راستی من خیلی وقتم تو برنامه نویسی هست اصلا وقت زبان یاد گرفتن ندارم 
بلدما یعنی همه کتاب های برنامه نویسی زبان اصلی میخونم اما حرف زدنم و گرامر خوب نیست .شما راهی داری زبان یاد بگیرم؟
مرسی

----------


## hesam_a110

> سلام به همه عزیزان
> من میخواستم ببینم چطوری میشه با این سایت های واسطه کار گرفت
> یعنی چطوری به من یک شرکت خارجی اعتماد میکنه
> خواهشا کسی تجربه داره بگه آخه خیلی دنبالشم
> 
> راستی کلا چطوری میشه تو پزوژه های وب خارجی شرکت کرد
> 
> واقعا ممنون میشم کسی راه رو نشونم بده


سلام این پست رو امروز دیدمش همچنان براتون سوال وحود داره یا نه ؟ :چشمک:

----------


## jzinedine

سلام

لطفا اگر كسي اطلاعاتي داره، در مورد اين مشكل (راه حل امن و به صرفه برای انتقال پول از Elance) راهنمايي كنه

----------


## moalla

من خیلی دوست دارم دوستانی که در این زمینه کار کردن تجربیاتشون رو بگن. نه توی نحوه انجام ...بلکه توی اینکه میشه انتظار درامد خوبی از این کار داشت یا نه. مثلا اگه با روزی 5تا6 ساعت دوتومن دربیاد درامد مناسبیه. یه موضوع مشابه زدم که نظرتون در مورد توسعه سی ام اس های موجود و کسب درامد این طوری چیه؟ متاسفانه پاکش کردن. اگه تو این زمینه تجربه دارین بگین. البته میدونم این یکی خیلی به مهارت خود شخص و کیفیت کارش بستگی داره

----------


## jzinedine

سلام
دوست عزیز

شروع کار یه مقدار سخته، برای اینکه یه پروفایل خوب بسازی باید خیلی زحمت بکشی، ولی بعدش راحتتر میشه کار پیدا کرد.
درآمدش برای ما و به نرخ امروز دلار بسیار مناسبه چرا که با ساعتی ۱۰ دلار هم اگر کار کنید که تقریبا حداقل دستمزده، میشه ساعتی حدود ۳۵۰۰۰ تومان.

این هم نقل قولی از یکی از دوستان:



> شرکتی را می‌شناسم که ماهیانه چند هزار دلار پول از طریق همین سایت‌ها و
> پروژه های دیگرشان جابجا می‌کنند. مشکلات سر راهشان کم نیست اما همه را
> حل کرده اند.
> شما می‌تونید یک شریک پیدا کنید. کسی که در خارج ایران زندگی می کند و به
> او اطمینان دارید. پروژه ها را به آدرس و مشخصات او می گیرید و نهایتا
> پول را او برایتان ارسال می کند.
> لابد می دانید بعد از مدتی کار با مشتری ها می توانید مستقیما با آنها کار کنید و مشکلاتتان کمتر شود. چون دیگر
> سایت واسطه ای در کار نیست.


موفق باشید

----------


## vahid67

سلام دوستان ببخشید تاپیک قدیمی بالا میارم...
خواستم ببینم با توجه به اینکه این شرکت استرالیایی هستش تا چه حد تحریم های آمریکا میتونه روی این سایت تاثیر بزاره... من توی این سایت تونستم پروژه بگیرم و انجام بدم ولی پولم توی سایت هستش و میخوام ببینم اگه ممکنه اکانت رو ببندند پول رو بیارم بیرون...  توی سایت upwork چون بدلیل تحریم ها اکانتم رو بستم ولی با یه سیستم از اونطرف با تیم ویور رفتم و بازش کردم اما کماکان تراکنش مالی غیر فعال هستش...

----------


## hamed_hossani

> خواستم ببینم با توجه به اینکه این شرکت استرالیایی هستش


چه سایتی؟



> من توی این سایت تونستم پروژه بگیرم و انجام بدم ولی پولم توی سایت هستش


 میشه لینک 
روژتون بفرستید؟
من مایلم تو این سایتها کار کنم.منتها تجربه کافی ندارم؟

----------


## hamed_hossani

*بزرگترین سایت فریلنسر Ready to launch* ۰۴ خرداد ۱۳۹۳  علی اصغر لطفی  فریلنسرینگ خارجی  ۲
سایت فریلنسر دات کام یکی از بهترین و بزرگترین سایتهای آزادکاری ( فریلنسر ) جهان نت می باشد که علاوه بر پیمانکاری پروژه، امکان جستجوی کار و استخدام نیز در آن وجود دارد. این سایت رسمی که محوریت کار خود را بر کسب و کارهای کوچک بنا نهاده است بیش از ۱۱ میلیون کاربر از ۲۴۰ کشور جهان دارد دارد که بیش از ۵ میلیون پروژه انجام شده را در کارنامه خود دارند. بخش مشاغل و جستجوی کار این سایت دسته بندی بسیار عالی در نوع خود دارد که اکثر مشاغل خصوصا حوزه آی تی را شامل می شود.سایت فریلنسر دات کام استرالیایی است و طبیعی است که عمده پروژه های این سایت به زبان انگلیسی می باشد، واحد مالی بر حسب دلار می باشد. این سایت برای کسانی که می خواهند سطح پروژه های خود به خارج از مرزهای نت فارسی گسترش دهند عالی است، همچنین دسته بندی عالی بخشهای جستجوی کار، پروژه و شغل این کار را برای کاربران سایت ساده کرده است.*آدرس سایت فریلنسر: www.freelancer.com*

----------

